# Oh no!



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I have 100 pages or so to read by tomorrow and dishes to do, and Farm Story is down! 

How am I going to procrastinate! 

Please help me, and don't put it off till later.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Well, it looks like you found the right place


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Oh, folks, you can go back to your daily lives. Farm Story is back!


----------



## eorrific (May 14, 2011)

science said:


> I have 100 pages or so to read by tomorrow and dishes to do, and Farm Story is down!
> 
> How am I going to procrastinate!
> 
> Please help me, and don't put it off till later.


What's Farm Story??


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

100 pages? That's a maximum of 90 minutes work....


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Rasa said:


> 100 pages? That's a maximum of 90 minutes work....


So you see why I need to procrastinate until at least noon tomorrow.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm absolutely rubbish when it comes to reading and retention. Not so good for an English student.


----------



## lou (Sep 7, 2011)

Like your new profile photo Polednice.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 23, 2010)

eorrific said:


> What's Farm Story??


eorrific - you have a smiley on your note. Therefore I ask you. Where are they? There are no smilies on my screen since Google did its "fabulous" update. Didn't they used to be to the right of the messages. There is also no scroll bar at the bottom to (hopefully) let me scroll over and perhaps find them.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Hazel said:


> eorrific - you have a smiley on your note. Therefore I ask you. Where are they? There are no smilies on my screen since Google did its "fabulous" update. Didn't they used to be to the right of the messages. There is also no scroll bar at the bottom to (hopefully) let me scroll over and perhaps find them.


"Go Advanced."


----------



## Hazel (Oct 23, 2010)

Klavierspieler said:


> "Go Advanced."


Oh! Something new? Thank you.


----------



## eorrific (May 14, 2011)

Hazel said:


> Oh! Something new? Thank you.


Or you could just go to this link http://www.talkclassical.com/misc.php?do=getsmilies&editorid=vB_Editor_001 or memorise the emoticons.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 23, 2010)

eorrific said:


> Or you could just go to this link http://www.talkclassical.com/misc.php?do=getsmilies&editorid=vB_Editor_001 or memorise the emoticons.


Memorize????? One needs a memory to do that.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Farm Story is an evil game, designed by evil people who for their own evil reasons do not want me, and perhaps other good people of the world, to accomplish anything meaningful ever again. 

Fortunately I'm getting tired of it.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I thought you were making Farm Story up! You aren't are you? Well, good that you are getting tired of it, hope you got the 100 pages done?


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

All I learned in college is that any task, no matter how big, can be accomplished in an all-nighter.


----------

